# American Idol Begins in a matter of minutes



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

It's exciting!!! The next season of American Idol is just about ready to start? Will you be watching?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 16, 2007)

yep.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2007)

Never watched it. Never will.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 16, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never watched it. Never will.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never watched it. Never will.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't watch idols!


----------



## brymaes (Jan 16, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never watched it. Never will.


Amen!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2007)

It's a show loaded with unimportant pop fluff. They're merely on the lookout for the next "Britney Spears" to exploit. Frankly I find the whole thing completely boring.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2007)

I think the part where they show the people who are obviously without talent or a clue has grown old. It is tiring and unpleasant to watch people crash and burn like that.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 16, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think the part where they show the people who are obviously without talent or a clue has grown old. It is tiring and unpleasant to watch people crash and burn like that.



Schadenfreude...


----------



## Davidius (Jan 16, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never watched it. Never will.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

MrMerlin wrote: Never watched it. Never will.

jdlongmire - 
Ivan - 
theologae - Amen!
CarolinaCalvinist - 

 Why not?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think the part where they show the people who are obviously without talent or a clue has grown old. It is tiring and unpleasant to watch people crash and burn like that.


 
My family enjoys watching it. I'll probably catch the last few shows when they're left with half a dozen or so people who are the more talented of the singers.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

One thing I like about the last few shows of the season is when they have professional singers come in to give the singers pointers. I'm not much of a Barry Manilow fan, but its interesting when famous singers like him come on the show and to hear their advice, hear them interviewed, etc.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 16, 2007)

blhowes said:


> MrMerlin wrote: Never watched it. Never will.
> 
> jdlongmire -
> Ivan -
> ...



for the same reason some people do not like Joel Osteen's theology...


----------



## Davidius (Jan 16, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> for the same reason some people do not like Joel Osteen's theology...



You mean how it idolizes man?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> You mean how it idolizes man?



well that's one possibility... another (my opinion only) is that there is absolutely nothing of redeeming value in the show.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

To be fair to both sides: 



Scott Bushey said:


> yep.



Why?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 16, 2007)

I watch the tryouts and then the final few. The tryouts are hilarious, and the finals are ussually amazing.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 16, 2007)

blhowes said:


> To be fair to both sides:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?



It's simple entertainment.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

One reason I won't watch the show regularly until the end is because of a fear I have. I'm afraid they'll have clips of previous singers. More specifically, the guy who sang the "She Bang" song. Just the thought of it...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 16, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> It's simple entertainment.



An honest answer and it makes sense.

Same reason why I watch Law and Order. It's actually the only soap opera I recommend.


----------



## gwine (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the misfortune of being in the chem lab here at work (where all the computers are that I monitor) and I get to listen to 24, survivor, great race, csi everything, american idol, and who knows what else. I just sit at the other end and read or leave. More screaming and shooting than real life could ever dream of.

Such a vast wasteland out there. I'm glad I am moving to another area where I hope there won't be a tv.

And yes, we have a tv at home. VCR and DVD only - no cable of satellite or antenna. I wish that I had never bought it. Beginning to think the same about the computer, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 17, 2007)

I enjoy American Idol. The thing I enjoy about it is the singing and seeing a person develop in their talent from beginning to end. It is always very interesting to see how a particular singer is going to handle a certain genre and to be totally "Wow'd" by a performance from someone you had previously thought was a dark horse.

Last season, for instance, I didn't think anything of that guy Elliot but, man o man, did I look forward to hearing him sing toward the end. What a heart that kid had - you could tell he really loved his mom and was deeply moved by the warm reception he received from his hometown when he visited.

Yeah, some of American Idol is banal but there are parts that are very amazing when you see an average person walk up and dazzle you with an amazing vocal instrument.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2007)

I am one of the few who watch it (or who is willing to admit here after reading most of these replies). You can't tell me that most of the terrible singers don't know they are terrible, so those who think the judges "crush" people are being worked in my opinion. It's all show.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2007)

blhowes said:


> MrMerlin wrote: Never watched it. Never will.
> 
> jdlongmire -
> Ivan -
> ...



It's a waste of *my* time. It may not be for you. All I have to say is, enjoy!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2007)

Ivan said:


> It's a waste of *my* time. It may not be for you. All I have to say is, enjoy!


Can't argue with that reasoning. 

I guess I just look at it as entertainment, and to the extent that any other form of entertainment is a waste of time, its a waste of *my* time too. Since I don't really enjoy the beginning of the season, I'll wait for them to narrow it down to those that have talent, then I'll waste my time for the last few shows.

For now, I'll find better things to do with that time. While the family was enjoying the show upstairs last night (they really enjoy/get into it), I was downstairs listening to an excellent sermon on prayer. If I'm not mistaken (haven't checked), the show is on tonight too, in which case I'll do the same tonight.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2007)

Wouldn't waste my time. I'd rather be murdered by papercuts then to have to watch that train wreck.

"Idol" is symptomatic of so many attributes that frustrate me to no end about our culture.

1. It proves that honor is not something you earn but rather the result of sufficient hype and money and glitz. Celebrity-ism exalts people of low character who lack the discipline that should attend accomplishment.

2. The purpose of the judges is not to give us critical analysis of real talent but to blow pathos, empty of content, out of there mouths. It's all about insults and sympathy and making a clever comment. This is what's wrong with any program that promises to give us analysis and argument, ie, news, talkshows - there is no truth presented, only pathos. Post-modernism is strenthened by this style.

3. It's contrived, fake, exagerated and scripted. Treats the audience like idiots who believe this is somehow a slice of reality.

4. Like all TV entertainment is an opiate, a diversion that replaces real matters of consequence.

My one word summation of "Idol" - CRAPTASTIC!

(Sorry to be such a fence sitter, I guess I just want everyone to like me.  )


----------



## caddy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes. I value the first few weeks for the high surge of endorphins I get from laughing so hard ..... !


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> 2. The purpose of the judges is not to give us critical analysis of real talent but to blow pathos, empty of content, out of there mouths. It's all about insults and sympathy and making a clever comment. This is what's wrong with any program that promises to give us analysis and argument, ie, news, talkshows - there is no truth presented, only pathos. Post-modernism is strenthened by this style.



 

The problem isn't just _American Idol_, of course. How many times in the past have I been sucked in by the promo for some talk show, news segment, that was going to give me the information I so vitally needed to live my life only to fed some tripe that was of know value at all. 

Television is a vaste wasteland. 

BTW, I am something of a Luddite.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> Yes. I value the first few weeks for the high surge of endorphins I get from laughing so hard ..... !



 

I watch because I have a 12 year old daughter!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2007)

We DON'T watch because I have a 12 year old daughter.   

Did I mention that I don't care for the show?


----------



## caddy (Jan 17, 2007)

Come on Bob...your holding back

Tell us how you _really _feel !  



BobVigneault said:


> We DON'T watch because I have a 12 year old daughter.
> 
> Did I mention that I don't care for the show?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 17, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never watched it. Never will.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2007)

C'mon guys, settle down its a talent show fer pete's sake.

Of course it is mindless and dumb---what else could it be. With as little TV as we watch I think this probably has more value then most anything else on the tube.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2007)

Call me a sensationalist Kevin but anyone can see this:

A M E R I C A N I D O L
S A T A N S T A L E N T
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12

Each has twelve letters and the numbers don't lie.
Coincidence? I DON'T THINK SO!

(Hal Lindsey has to see this.)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Call me a sensationalist Kevin but anyone can see this:
> 
> A M E R I C A N I D O L
> S A T A N S T A L E N T
> ...



   

Bob, you slay me (in the spirit)!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm just getting started!

If you spell American Idol backwards it spells - Lod In A Cirema.

LOD is of course the abbreviation for Legion Of Doom.

Cirema as everyone knows refers to Gunnung Cirema, a volcano in Central Java. This is a clear allusion to an agent of mass destruction.

Put these together and you have The Legion of Doom in an agent of Destruction , also called American Idol.

I'm searching for 'American Idol' in my bible code software and I am already shocked at what I'm sure I will find.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm just getting started!
> 
> If you spell American Idol backwards it spells - Lod In A Cirema.
> 
> ...



I KNEW IT! I JUST KNEW IT! 

Bob, what do you make of the name Simon....hmmmmmm?????


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Wouldn't waste my time. I'd rather be murdered by papercuts then to have to watch that train wreck.
> 
> "Idol" is symptomatic of so many attributes that frustrate me to no end about our culture.
> 
> ...



What he said - with sugar on top!


----------



## gwine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kevin said:


> C'mon guys, settle down its a talent show fer pete's sake.
> 
> Of course it is mindless and dumb---what else could it be. With as little TV as we watch I think this probably has more value then most anything else on the tube.



Somehow the words 'talent show' and 'mindless and dumb' don't go together in my book. But if you want to call that talent . . . 

And I don't care how much Pete likes it - I'm still going to stay away from it and the rest of the vast wasteland call tv.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jan 17, 2007)

> It's simple entertainment.



I've found the best refreshers for burning out hard intellectually day to day in my job are such simple things. Plus, it adds to my list of things I'm not sure I can say or talk about around my pietistic extended family members.

And it's kind of nice to see some folks do well in that genre.

Plus its revealing: Paula and Randy and the audience exude Americanism, never say anthing bad and sugar quote it all. Simon is pure English, blunt and to the point. They need a good brazen German critique who would make Simon look like Paula and a sassy Frenchman. THEN you'd have a real hair pulling fight!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2007)

Commenting on American Idol:

"If you keep serving people **** and telling them its a meal, eventually they're going to think it's a meal," said O'Donnell.

"It's like the new freak show really," said Joy Behar. "There's an appetite for it out there in the public. People want to watch it." 

Just because she's Rosie and she and Joy are on The View doesn't mean they can't get something right. You go girls!


----------



## govols (Jan 19, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Commenting on American Idol:
> 
> "If you keep serving people **** and telling them its a meal, eventually they're going to think it's a meal," said O'Donnell.
> 
> ...



Of course Rosie has never seen a meal she hasn't eaten. She must have eaten that meal ****, b/c that is what gets burped out of her mouth.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

Ugh....

No offense guys, but that comment sounds like music snobs. I can't stand it when people act like they are "above" something and this often happens with anything that's popular. It becomes all the rage to insult what the masses like. It happens with ipods, and other popular gadgets as well.

1) It's a simple TV show

2) 99% of the terrible singers know they are terrible and go on anyway.

3) Before you appear before the Paula, Randy, and Simon you are screened. You're told that the judges may rip you to shreds and to be prepared for that. It's called *ratings*. It's a show not just a talent search. Anyone who doesn't get that, especially contestants need to wake up. Even as a Christian I can't feel very sorry for them. Take the big red headed guy at the end of the last episode. If you think he seriously believed he was a good singer I have ocean front property to sell you in Iraq.

American Idol is not the Roman Colosseum, the name means American (POP MUSIC) idol, not a false god to pray to, and the show eventually gains some value as it turns into a real search for a talented winner. Last years show contained one of the best "Christian witness" moments I've ever seen on main stream television.

While I could live without it let's not get on our high horses and proclaim those who enjoy the show as **** eaters.

I have a brother in law who is proud of his "Christian only" radio stance. While that's a good thing, he thumps his chest with a gleam in his eye anytime something pop-culture comes up in conversation saying "Well, I only listen to Christian radio!" I'm hearing his voice all through this thread.

...sorry


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2007)

Adam,

I love you like a brother and that was a very heart felt and impassioned rebuke, well said.

However, sitting smugly on my high horse I am completely immune to your plea and hold firmly to my reasons for criticizing the show. It's junk, irrelevant, trivial, drivel, slick, pop and a disingenuous time waster with no redeeming social value. I'm hanging tight with Rosie on this one. (Eew, involuntary shudder)

(Please be assured my dear friend, I'm just having fun with this.)


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder how many more seasons there will be of American Idol.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2007)

> I have a brother in law who is proud of his "Christian only" radio stance. While that's a good thing, he thumps his chest with a gleam in his eye anytime something pop-culture comes up in conversation saying "Well, I only listen to Christian radio!" I'm hearing his voice all through this thread.




I once had someone tell me they only listen to worship music! Boy, I thought they were spiritual!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

Bob

Rest assured I was not directing my comment just to you. Fact is, many of you (you included Bob) have such great things to say and your call to us all to be more Holy is why I come here (ask my mother, I tell her that all the time)! We just have to be careful how we do it. Too often some rebukes, warnings, etc. come across as smug and snotty. I just felt this thread was going that way so I wanted to say something.

John, that's exactly what I mean. In an attempt to be edifying often a person can damage that which they are seeking to prop up.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I wonder how many more seasons there will be of American Idol.



Many I would assume. Thirty nine million watched this seasons premier episode...*39 million!*


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Many I would assume. Thirty nine million watched this seasons premier episode...*39 million!*


Wow, so I guess its not losing steam.


----------



## gwine (Jan 19, 2007)

Rebuke noted and mostly ignored, Adam.  

I am not a music snob and I couldn't carry a tune with a 5 gallon bucket, but their singing hurts my ears. And while I realize they are only in it for the ratings, I have to wonder at all the hype *for such a simple show*.

I don't waste my time listening to religious music stations, either.

But you are right about calling them names. This should not be so with the children of Christ, and I hope that my writing has not degenerated to that level.


> Tit 2:7 Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity,
> Tit 2:8 and sound speech that cannot be condemned, so that an opponent may be put to shame, having nothing evil to say about us.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

The hype over the show is because it's "simple". It's brilliant in a way. It's the "American Dream" being filled right before your eyes. They rally make it seem like anyone can make it if they keep trying.

Witht he judges they have a good guy (Paula), and bad guy (Simon) and an every man of the people (Randy) who go out looking for someone to make into a "star". 

Truth is, when the show is over most winners don't do that great. There have only been a few (2-3) that have really garnered and kept big popularity and success. It's all about the TV show, it's methods, style, and presentation. As a guy who used to work in Pro Wrestling I can tell you that the producers of American Idol have it all figured out and unless they complicate things this show will succeed for a long, long time.


----------



## gwine (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, as my co-worker would say, "Whatever."

You all enjoy your show. I have no malice towards you or your choice, even though I can't understand it.

I'm going back to _The Brothers Karamazov._ Slow reading, but interesting.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm trying to get my CARE motor to turn over on this one. Here, let my try jumping it with a 12 volt. (Gronk, gronk) Nope, ain't gonna happen. I can't work up any care at all over this. 

Tell you what, I'll watch a whole episode of American Idol(atry)...

........ When Pope Benedict joins the Puritan Board. 





"You think you're funny Bob but I think that last joke booked your plane ticket home, sweetheart."


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 19, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm trying to get my CARE motor to turn over on this one. Here, let my try jumping it with a 12 volt. (Gronk, gronk) Nope, ain't gonna happen. I can't work up any care at all over this.
> 
> Tell you what, I'll watch a whole episode of American Idol(atry)...
> 
> ...


Don't tempt me to create an alternate username... 

For the record, I too have no desire to ever see American Idol.


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2007)

I've stumbled across it by accident and moved on to ESPN. I have no interest in the program.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jan 19, 2007)

I liked AI long before Jesus took the wheel a couple of seasons ago. BTW, did you hear the album put out by one who didn't win - Chris Daughtry? He was a rocker from a few seasons ago. If you like rock, this is a great album.

I, having been a music major, do wonder who tells these people that they can sing, though. Is everyone in America this tone deaf?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

No, it's just that most American's have been trained to never hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with Bob. And add that it takes people with very little talent (usually just another pretty voice) and raisess them to the level of a star without them paying the price of getting there. I would rather die with Bob of papercuts


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I, having been a music major, do wonder who tells these people that they can sing, though. Is everyone in America this tone deaf?


Just like American Idol, its probably all about money. Music majors graduate and give people singing lessons. What mother/father would pay for music lessons if their music teacher told them the truth about their child's lack of talent? So, in order to make a living, they withhold the truth about the child's musically-challenged voice. The music teacher leaves the house, removes their ear plugs, and we're stuck listening to these kids on TV. Thanks alot!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 19, 2007)

3 reasons to love American Idol.

1. Nick Zitsmann


2. Clay Aiken

3.
Big Red


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

I noticed recently that they're moving right along with the show and have gotten past those who appear to be talent-challenged, and are beginning to narrow it down to a more manageable number of talented competitors. A couple of more weeks, and it'll be time for me to start watching. 

BTW, for those who are more into it, what ever happened to the black fellow who won it last year (I think). I tend to hear of Clay A. and others who have done well, but not him. I heard rumors he had put out a gospel album?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I heard rumors he had put out a gospel album?



I believe he has, although I can't remember his name.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I believe he has, although I can't remember his name.


Curiosity got the better of me...Ruben Studdard








Ruben's first album, Soulful, debut at number one on the Billboard album chart, selling 400,000 copies.

The album's first single, "Sorry for 2004," peaked at number 9 on the Billboard Hot 100 singles chart.

When the album hit stores, critics were buzzing about the fact that Clay Aiken, the singer Ruben beat on American Idol, was selling more records than the Velvet Teddy Bear.

Ruben was nominated for his first Grammy in 2003, for his vocal performance of the song "Superstar."

Ruben released a Gospel album in 2004. It sold 96,000 copies in its first week. That number was good enough to send it to number one on the Gospel charts.

According to his website, Ruben has sold more than 2 million albums in the United States.

Ruben released the R&B album The Return is Fall, 2006. That album peaked at number 8 on the Billboard album chart. 

In his personal life, Ruben has become a vegetarian. The overweight star has also taken steps to lose weight. 
Did you know?
Ruben was 25 years old when he tried out for American Idol.

He is from Birmingham, Alabama. 

Ruben was a voice major at Alabama A&M University.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Rupert...something....


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Here he is, I think....Ruben, not Rupert.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruben_Studdard


----------

